# 12V LED downlights from halogen transformers



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

I would not mess with a listed fixture. If the fixture is 12V and not rated for LED I don't know how you could configure it to work as the LED's use a driver to communicate much the way a printer on the pc is used to recognize the printer. Therefore modification of the fixture may be necessary. That being the case you have nullified it's listing and that is a no-no here in the states.

I have read that it is inefficient NOT to wire LED's in series. Here is a resistor calculator needed for LED's 

Sorry I can't help any further as I really don't understand the nuances involved with LED. I also don't know why some tranies won't work with a minimum wattage but I have seen it make the lights blink and act weird.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

LED chips require current regulated power supply, but there are some LED light modules that are designed to be used with constant voltage power source.

Current source LED modules are often used in series-parallel arrangements, for example, 1000mA driver used to drive three strings of four 350mA LEDs in series. 

Electronic transformers put out high frequency output at 10s of thousands of Hz. 
They're basically electronic ballasts configured to operate as constant voltage rather than constant current. 

I would just go with 12v rated ones and replace the transformer with a 12v LED spply.


----------

